# Free BSNL GPRS OR Free Airtel GPRS



## JohnephSi (Jun 24, 2007)

Is Nokia 5200 compatible for free BSNL GPRS and Free Airtel GPRS ?

N which one of them offer better speed


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah both work fine
not sure abt the speeds.


n yaar we all kno u got a 5200, no need to dedicate a 1000 threads to ur new asset..... 
go thru the user manual n u wil get most answers


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 24, 2007)

Have u tried Spartan trick Free bsnl gprs and free  airtel mobile office on this phone


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 24, 2007)

nope....


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 24, 2007)

Does this phone capable of minimizing the inbuilt browser?
Is there any antivirus available for it?


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 25, 2007)

wat u two gus r doin. spammin this forum or wat??? why r u creatin so many treads related to 5200. cant u ask it in one place


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> wat u two gus r doin. spammin this forum or wat??? why r u creatin so many treads related to 5200. cant u ask it in one place




ask the other guy


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ hehe enticer... tujhe to ab raat ko sapne bhi 5200 ke hi ayege...


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

yaar i hav 5200 one.. n believ me maine socha tha to buy w200i bt changed my decision within 5 mins whn i tuk this one and the w200i in hand!


bt now i feel lik throwin it away


----------



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

@john

The free trick no longer exists. U wil hav to subscribe to a data plan of Airtel/BSNL.


----------



## raj200 (Aug 1, 2007)

What is a spartan trick ?


----------

